# Sleeping on the toilet



## BlunderWoman (Feb 14, 2016)

This last year I have begun to do something very dangerous. Sometimes my sleeping gets all turned around. I'm on 2 different blood pressure meds & i'm not sure if that is what makes me have to pee so much during the night. Anyway.. sometimes I get up to pee while I'm really not awake. Several  times I've caught myself falling face forward off the pot just in time. I have very hard ceramic tile. My little chihuahua has taken to following me into the bathroom and scratching on my knees and barking loudly when I go to sleep on the pot which seems to  happen frequently. She's my little guardian.

Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Debby (Feb 14, 2016)

Does it help you get through the night without getting up if you have a cut off time for drinks?  I seem to do better if I don't drink after 8:00 so maybe that would be one way to head this problem off before you have to go through it.  Then even your doggie could get a good nights sleep instead of having to 'work'.  And no, I don't fall asleep on the toilet because my house is too cool at night to get that relaxed.


----------



## IKE (Feb 14, 2016)

I only did that once when I was around 18 and absolutely totally drunk on cheap Panamanian rum.....somehow I made it back to base and apparently in my drunken stupor I didn't trust myself to stand up and pee so I went to the latrine, dropped my drawers, sat down on the throne, feel asleep and then fell forward and hit the tile floor hard on my forehead and face. 

Apparently a couple other guys were able to get me to my bunk and when I woke up the next morning I had the worst hangover I'd ever had (up till then), a split lip and a bump on my head bigger than a goose egg.......moral of the story, "don't go to sleep sitting on the throne !"

Oh yeah, I've never told anyone about this before so I'd appreciate it we could keep this just amongst ourselves.


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 14, 2016)

I've done that stone sober. But sometimes my work schedule was 5:45 am. Meaning you had to BE THERE at 5:45. Wooof, you could fall asleep standing up with those hours.


----------



## Linda (Feb 15, 2016)

Sharon, if one of your blood pressure meds is a diuretic why don't you take it during the day, long before bedtime?  Then maybe you won't have to get up and pee in the night.  I hope you don't ever fall off the pot and land on your little dog.  And maybe you should put some pillows on the floor of the bathroom.     I can't recall ever falling asleep on the toilet but I've fell asleep at the computer many times, both at work and at home.  That's a whole other thread though.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 15, 2016)

Linda,lol


Insomnia doesn't allow it.

Have you told your doctor? Maybe he can suggest something else?


----------



## Cookie (Feb 15, 2016)

If someone is taking sleeping medication (Immovane?) there is a possibility of double dosing, which would definitely make you fall asleep even standing up. I often get up to pee during the night, but seem to be awake enough at that time and have never fallen asleep on the pot. 

I don't think this is a peeing in the night problem, I think its a sleep problem.


----------

